# Winter Shark Fishing Video



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is Matzy's Video..........

This is the video from our Hatteras trip, NYsharker and myself put together the video. Justin, NC Sharker, NYSharker caught 2 Sand Tigers and 4 Sand Bars. Heres the story...

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/uploads/Matzy/Cape Hatteras Video.wmv

Matt


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats all yall caught?? Maybe yall will get them figured out down there before your next trip. 3 beautiful hammerheads were caught, they were wondering where yall were.


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Trip for fishing Hatteras the first time, lol.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice catch!!*

Nice video. Glad you got some pullage!!!!


Darin


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I hate it when I leave myself logged in at the library.... :redface:

Nice video... Nice fish!! :beer:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Next time take man's best friend with you.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ&feature=related


----------

